# bad news good news



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

our doe Elsie Mae delivered quads the night before last,, three didnt make it, she chose not to have them in the pen we put her in, we dont know if some of the other goats broke in and let her out or if she broke out on her own,, she had delivered right in the goat entryway of the barn, one was still in the sac and the other two looked like they had been trampled, but standing behind her nice and dry and fluffy and adorable was this lil doeling that survived the ordeal..we named her "Squirt"..all of them were black and white,, mamma is doing well daughter is a lil weak in the hind legs.. so we made splints with toilet paper rolls and vet wrap.. she is getting stronger and doing fine, and has already gone into one of the kid tipis we made...








she will never be sold...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the beautiful little girl.... :greengrin: 

Give a Bo-Se shot 1/4cc will help with the legs..... :wink: 




I am so sorry for your losses....  :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry on the loss of the 3 kids. :hug: 

Congratulations on the absolutely adorable little doeling! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I second the BoSe 

congrats on the doeling -- so sorry about the kids, thats horrible


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

So sorry for your losses.  

Congrats on your little blessing-adorable! :stars:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry for the loss of your three babies! :hug: The little girl sure is a cutie!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks ,, she is standing and running now without assistance and doesnt struggle when we cuddle her and loves being kissed and loved on.. momma on the other hand is fending off would be assassins left and right.. there is one doe in particular that really wants to stamp out Squirt.. didnt know goats were like that sheesh...!!!! we fortified the area and still the lil buggars are breaking in,, thank God for the person who invented those tipis..Squirt loves hers..


----------



## countrymom (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your losses. I am feeling your pain... However your little doe is just adorable.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry about your losses-my mom lost a set of quads this year-2 were really underdeveloped- one was close to term and one was born alive-but passed shortly after. Glad you have one pretty doeling though. Sometimes the legs will straighten on their own within a day or two. Those multiples are so scrunched up together that it takes a bit for their legs to stretch out and unfold ;-).


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

well,, I took lil "Squirt" in to my favorite ND breeder to have her disbudded.. she rode in the box like she was queen for the day..padded and pampered..never made a peep till she got wrapped in the towel.. then she knew somepin was up.. the iron came down and poor thing went through it not much squirming but tons of baaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! and lots of owieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. she did fine,, got down on the floor afterwards and was ready to high tail it outta here...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is so cute.

I am glad you at least have one, Sorry you lost the to hers.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

silvergramma said:


> she rode in the box like she was queen for the day..padded and pampered..never made a peep till she got wrapped in the towel.. then she knew somepin was up..


How cute, they all deserve to be queen for the day especially when it involves an owie. BTW, my jaw almost dropped :shocked: when I saw you used the word "somepin." I use it all the time with my goats-always think my DH is gonna think I've lost it, when he hears it on the barn camera.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

almost panicked yesterday.. got home from library and grocery store and Elsie was bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh all over kingdome come,, Squirt was missing.. I was thinking aw man i just got her back and now this,, I looked everywhere in the woods,, down the trail.. behind the manure pile.. in every tipi,, ( we have four in the barn) then went back up to the house just in case she was up there.. after 45 minutes I said well I'll go back to the barn and right before I opened the gate I saw a white spot... under a piece of plywood we had removed from the barn that had a hole in it.. she had snuggled up underneath to the point where she couldnt back out and was taking a nap.. momma was estatic cause she was so full of milk she needed her baby ..!!! alls well that ends well...and this morning she gave me a quart from both sides I milked her dry just for kicks to see what she'd do.. GOOD GIRL!!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well it looks like you got a wonderful lil girl out of the deal. I am sorry for the loss but very glad to see who made it. She's a beauty!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

ok it aint over yet!!! you'll never believe what she pulled this morning.. we had a freeze last night and the horse's water trough had a thin layer of ice on top as well as the goats trough.. which is lower but in the same area..momma went to the trough to get a sip and couldnt,,i saw she was having trouble and i went towards her to break the ice layer and Squirt decides "I'll Do it!!!""" and jumped right in and the trough had just been filled to the top last night..!!!! thank God I was right there and scooped her up . Ran up to the house,, I had a heavy fleece pull over top on and just wrapped her in my front part she was already shaking badly but not a peep. ran all over the place trying to find the blow dryer and grabbed a towel. she tucked her head into my arm and took to the dryer with no protests.. finally got her all warmed up and no more shivers and back outside to momma.. who was munching away in the breakfast line by the driveway.. dont wanna know whats gonna happen next!!!,, now i can catch my breath...and need some info is there something out there i can get that will water my goats so I dont have to worry bout this again.. we have geese as well and I have several oval shallow troughs all around the barn yard outside the pasture for all the lil critters to use.. and has anyone else gone through this with their kids????


----------

